# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 4 tháng 08/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Tuần này Didau đưa các bạn đến với phong cảnh tuyệt đẹp và làn nước trong xanh ở Phan Thiết nơi chuẩn bị diễn ra Lễ hội khinh khí cầu quốc tế Việt Nam vào cuối tháng 8, tham quan cơ sở sản xuất nước mắm nổi tiếng ở Phú Quốc, đến với khách sạn 7 sao sang trọng nhất thế giới ở Dubai và khám phá Vương quốc kì diệu của Tazan, chuột Mickey ở Disneyland, Hồng Kông


*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Tp.HCM - Tà Kú - Phan Thiết - Hòn Rơm*

Thời gian: 2 ngày - 1 đêmGiá tour: 1.079.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng ô tôKhởi hành: thứ 7 hàng tuần

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và HDV theo suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểmDù, ghế, tắm nước ngọt 1 lần tại Hòn Rơm

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Cáp treo Tà Kú

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch SPSC

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Nha Trang*

Thời gian: 3 ngày - 2 đêmGiá tour: 12.560.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: Đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: Hàng ngày

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay, xe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trìnhTàu câu cá và dụng cụ ngắm san hô, bảo hiểm du lịch

* Giá tour không bao gồm: thuế VAT

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Công Đòan Hà Nội

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Tp.HCM - Dubai - Dhabii*

Thời gian: 5 ngày - 4 đêmGiá tour: 32.680.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 29/08/2012

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay, phí an ninh và xăng dầu, thuế VATXe và HDV theo suốt tuyến, lệ phí visa, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

* Giá tour không bao gồm: tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch TST

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Hong Kong - Disneyland - Shopping*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêmGiá tour: 14.049.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 13, 22/09/2012

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay, phí an ninh và xăng dầuXe và HDV theo suốt tuyến, lệ phí visa, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

* Giá tour không bao gồm: tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Hà Nội Fair Tour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

